# Does this sound like Hashitoxicosis?



## elsoriel (Nov 9, 2012)

I will try to keep this reasonably short. Diagnosed hypothyroid over 20 years ago, I'm 53 now. Treated with levothyroxine. Never felt well. Also battled depression and weight gain, along with periodic bouts of anxiety. About a year ago I switched to a practice with a DO and an NP and found out I had TPO antibodies, so diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I also believe I have TED, although no one has diagnosis it. I have very protuberant eyes. In the past year I did a lot to get my nutrition better and in the spring I went on T3 only to clear reverse T3. Starting about in June I started switching slowly from T3 to NP Thyroid. As of October I was taking a grain and a half of NP Thyroid and 25 mcg of T3 in divided doses during the day. Okay, over the summer my husband and I filed for bankruptcy, and let the bank foreclose on our house that we were upside down on. In September, my mother passed away, who I was estranged from. On October 21, we moved from our house in the country to an apartment, which is to be for a year or so, in the town/city where my husband works, an hour from where we did live. So there was a lot of stress, but also some good things going on. My husband has almost no commute now and we are much closer to our daughter and grandkids. I really thought I was mentally and emotionally ready for this. Getting ready for the move and the move itself were physically exhausting and of course I was emotional. But as time passed after the move, I felt worse and worse. I couldn't sleep, was super anxious, crying. Okay, I thought I was stressed out. But then I realized my heart was pounding, my body temp was up to 99.5 and over, I was shaking, peeing all the time, and having diarrhea. I weighed myself and had lost 14 pounds in two weeks or less. I ended up in emergent care and got put on lorazepam. Then I got to my NP and got a bunch of lab work done. I stopped my thyroid meds and waited and started feeling a little better. Now I am on a lower total dose using just the NP Thyroid and waiting on the lab results. The thing is, I know a TSI was not run, or a TgAb (which has always been negative for me). I do feel better right now, but still really anxious and taking small doses of lorazepam to deal with that and still not sleeping well with heart beating hard. Temperature is a little below normal right now, but I'm not pushing it. Right now I have no clue if the practitioners I'm working with are thinking this is Hashitoxicosis or not, but I want to know. The first blood work when I was at the worst was a week ago. Would it still be the right thing to do to get a TSI run, and what else. Does this sound like Hashitoxicosis to you?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elsoriel said:


> I will try to keep this reasonably short. Diagnosed hypothyroid over 20 years ago, I'm 53 now. Treated with levothyroxine. Never felt well. Also battled depression and weight gain, along with periodic bouts of anxiety. About a year ago I switched to a practice with a DO and an NP and found out I had TPO antibodies, so diagnosed with Hashimoto's. I also believe I have TED, although no one has diagnosis it. I have very protuberant eyes. In the past year I did a lot to get my nutrition better and in the spring I went on T3 only to clear reverse T3. Starting about in June I started switching slowly from T3 to NP Thyroid. As of October I was taking a grain and a half of NP Thyroid and 25 mcg of T3 in divided doses during the day. Okay, over the summer my husband and I filed for bankruptcy, and let the bank foreclose on our house that we were upside down on. In September, my mother passed away, who I was estranged from. On October 21, we moved from our house in the country to an apartment, which is to be for a year or so, in the town/city where my husband works, an hour from where we did live. So there was a lot of stress, but also some good things going on. My husband has almost no commute now and we are much closer to our daughter and grandkids. I really thought I was mentally and emotionally ready for this. Getting ready for the move and the move itself were physically exhausting and of course I was emotional. But as time passed after the move, I felt worse and worse. I couldn't sleep, was super anxious, crying. Okay, I thought I was stressed out. But then I realized my heart was pounding, my body temp was up to 99.5 and over, I was shaking, peeing all the time, and having diarrhea. I weighed myself and had lost 14 pounds in two weeks or less. I ended up in emergent care and got put on lorazepam. Then I got to my NP and got a bunch of lab work done. I stopped my thyroid meds and waited and started feeling a little better. Now I am on a lower total dose using just the NP Thyroid and waiting on the lab results. The thing is, I know a TSI was not run, or a TgAb (which has always been negative for me). I do feel better right now, but still really anxious and taking small doses of lorazepam to deal with that and still not sleeping well with heart beating hard. Temperature is a little below normal right now, but I'm not pushing it. Right now I have no clue if the practitioners I'm working with are thinking this is Hashitoxicosis or not, but I want to know. The first blood work when I was at the worst was a week ago. Would it still be the right thing to do to get a TSI run, and what else. Does this sound like Hashitoxicosis to you?


You may be interested in reading our Administrator's article.
Read Nasdaqphil's Special Report on Hashitoxicosis here........ http://www.thyroidboards.com/hashitoxicos

And yes; these tests would be good!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Are you seeing an Ophthalmologist for your eyes? Are you still taking NP? And have you been checked for diabetes as well?

It sure sounds like you and hubby have had a really rough time and for that I am so sorry. This sort of stress and trauma will make the antibodies' situation far worse.

Hope things calm down for you and we are glad you are here!


----------



## elsoriel (Nov 9, 2012)

I did read the article. Thanks. I am waiting for my NP to call with what lab tests were done now and I'm asking for the other antibody tests. My blood sugar has always been good, but I have no idea what it was during this episode. I don't even know where to start to find an ophthalmologist who would know about TED. I guess I could start with the one who did my cataract surgeries back where we lived before.


----------



## elsoriel (Nov 9, 2012)

Frustrated. Still don't have my blood tests back, so I still don't know what happened with my thyroid and antibodies, and was told it is probably too late to run a TSI to tell if this episode was Hashitoxicosis, and that at this point since it is a week later that insurance probably wouldn't cover it. I am feeling better, but would have liked to have the information in case there is a next time. Guess I have to be happy it's mostly over and just try to stay stress free and take care of myself. I just hate not knowing for sure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

elsoriel said:


> I did read the article. Thanks. I am waiting for my NP to call with what lab tests were done now and I'm asking for the other antibody tests. My blood sugar has always been good, but I have no idea what it was during this episode. I don't even know where to start to find an ophthalmologist who would know about TED. I guess I could start with the one who did my cataract surgeries back where we lived before.


A Board Certified Ophthalmologist should have TED/GED knowledge and experience. Ask before you make an appt..

You are welcome! Let us know what happens.


----------

